# "The Everlasting" - finally finished my first piece!



## DontchaWish (May 16, 2017)

I just finished my first oil painting ever, and I have to say I'm really happy with how it turned out for the most part. It's been quite interesting working with oil paints, but I am loving how they blend and behave. This is an original piece on 8"x10" gessoed art board. I still have a lot to learn and practice, but I don't think its too bad of a start.

I'd appreciate any feedback or critiques.

Thank you 

"The Everlasting"


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

great!congratulations!:smile:


----------

